

Show HN: Voola-Hyperlapse for Live streams - das_vicky
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.voola.android

======
das_vicky
Just launched the 1st version of Voola. Currently you can live stream from
Android (use blur optionally) and they are available as ~20 sec hyperlapsed
replays.

We are adding option to stream any video on your phone. We think this feature
would be an added advantage

If you like it and know someone with Apple Mac at home & IOS dev skills, who
might want to help build the IOS version, do let us know

gouravd@detlabs.com

